# Help me understand something....



## Major Bounce (May 2, 2010)

Caught the end of the Louisville upset over Pitt the other day, I was intrigued. But there is something I don't understand and that is intentionally getting a foul when you're pressed for time. It stops the clock but it give the other team the ball and some free throws no? Was just trying to figure that out when they were in OT. :krazy:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Not sure what you're asking, but you'll notice that the fouls aren't "intentional", but rather the guys pretend to go for the ball in a reckless way so as to give a foul. They don't get called intentional, so the other team only gets free throws.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Major Bounce said:


> Caught the end of the Louisville upset over Pitt the other day, I was intrigued. But there is something I don't understand and that is intentionally getting a foul when you're pressed for time. *It stops the clock but it give the other team the ball and some free throws no?* Was just trying to figure that out when they were in OT. :krazy:


Nah, what happened was before the clock expired, some dumb ass male cheerleader ran on the court grabbed the ball and threw it in the air...:lol: So the refs assessed a technical foul on Louisville which gave PITT 2 FT's and the ball with .3 left on the clock. Ridiculous way to end a game.

Good attempt Nim, but i think this is what's got dude confused. :laugh:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Probably, I didn't see the game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If Pitt would have hit that tying three, it would have been my sports highlight of the year.

Here is the scenario:

Pitt down three with about 10 seconds left. They inbound the ball looking for a shot.. Louisville steals it, the ball is passed up to Kuric who puts the game away with a jam in the last second of the game. The buzzer sounds, the cheerleaders go nuts.

The male cheerleader idiot steps about five feet onto the court picks up the ball and heaves it about thirty feet into the air. No one has paid much attention to this as it happens. 

But wait, the refs congregate. It appears their should be about 0.5 seconds left. Who cares right? Their down five just end the game. And then the refs keep talking - get on with it. Even the TV announcers have no clue what they are discussing, although in my head a tech is starting to become a possibility as I see what the cheerleader did.

And that is what happends - the refs call a technical against Louisville. 0.5 seconds left, technical on Louisville, Pitt Down Five. Glorious!!! Pitt hits both free throws to go down three. 

They still have a chance due to the idiotic male cheerleader. CBS does a brilliant job of continously flashing the camera on this guy as the technicals are shot and the play is being set up.

And in the end Pitt misses the game tying three. Man, I wish that would have went in.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/news?slug=yhoo-ept_sports_ncaab_experts-327051

I could have saved time and just posted this.


----------

